# Brie Bella was fucking horrible on RAW



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I just watched RAW and I cannot believe she's getting a title shot.

We all know how both Bellas are garbage in both the mic and the ring, but even Brie's acting is fucking rubbish. Oh Brie is getting her ass beat by Alicia? COME ON BRIE I'M YELLING NOW DO SOMETHING DEERP. Brie herself is fucking god awful in the ring, a combination of Nikki yelling and her being awful in the ring instantly had me skipping the entire match.

So Randy Orton is beating up Bryan? Here comes Brie Bella to save the day! Let me just stand there and watch you get your ass kicked! Maybe if I yell stop more and more he'll stop! Yeah! I couldn't stop laughing at how stupid the situation was, so she comes in so that instead of watching him get his ass beat on TV she wants to watch him get his ass beat first hand? Genius writing WWE!

I mean damnit, I like Brie Bella on Total divas but she's just fucking awful outside Total Divas. They're giving HER a title shot? AJ is whether you like it or not a credible divas champion who is VERY over and yes I would be pissed if someone like a Bella took the title from them.

Rant over.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Brie has actually improved in the ring, although dating Bryan is probably why. I assume that's why Brie is the one getting pushed.

Regardless, I don't think Brie's winning an oscar anytime soon with her acting, unless she was pretending to be a female version of Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheGMofGods said:


> Brie has actually improved in the ring, although dating Bryan is probably why. I assume that's why Brie is the one getting pushed.
> 
> Regardless, I don't think Brie's winning an oscar anytime soon with her acting, unless she was pretending to be a female version of Tommy Wiseau.


At least Tommy Wiseau is entertaining because of how bad he is. The Bellas are just bad


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Brie is a dog

Nicki is a superbird!


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

no shit hense why she and her sister are sleeping (and now sealing the deal by marrying) with two of the biggest fan favorites in WWE. Job security plain and simple iper1



Bella Twins = Ringrats

Playing game on the biggest stage of them all.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

virus21 said:


> At least Tommy Wiseau is entertaining because of how bad he is. The Bellas are just bad


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Three Dog said:


> no shit hense why she and her sister are sleeping (and now sealing the deal by marrying) with two of the biggest fan favorites in WWE. Job security plain and simple iper1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well brie or what-ever which one it is has been dating Daniel Bryan for a few years so I believe that is genuine, how-ever the other one is definitely fucking Cena to get some exposure.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Brie and Bryan are totally genuine....look at their instagram time line, they spend every minute together traveling and what not..they've been to every single local foods store and restaurant around the country. they have pretty much everything in common. They even make fun of Nikki for how shallow she is.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

She's better than Nikki atleast :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Three Dog said:


> no shit hense why she and her sister are sleeping (and now sealing the deal by marrying) with two of the biggest fan favorites in WWE. Job security plain and simple iper1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brie was dating Daniel Bryan for like three years now. Three years ago DB was not a top guy like he is now.

Nice try


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

virus21 said:


> At least Tommy Wiseau is entertaining because of how bad he is. The Bellas are just bad


Great logic. :faint:


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

Thing is, they COULD get a lot of heel heat. Like Stephanie and HHH are playing off of a lot of real life things, to get even more heat.

The Bella's could do the same thing. Acknowledge that they are in their position because of who they're dating, and let them heel it up and laugh about it and shit. Let them be completely obnoxious with no integrity at all. That PLUS the fact that they really aren't good? They would probably get a much stronger heel reaction.

Having them go face makes no sense. They're not good, they're not likable, and everyone knows why they have their spots.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

no, Brie was with Bryan when he was in the midcard facing William Regal on Superstars.....so she doens't have her spot because she's dating him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Found it funny as fuck that AJ looked more worried for DB's sake when she's not even DB's GF. :lol Brie was horrible, and this chick may soon be champ. wow


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

Turning Bellas face is such a bull. People are still cheering for AJ and they don´t gave two shits about fucking Bellas.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd rather watch Brie do what she did last night than Big Show Crying.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Brie didn't have to act concerned, she knew he was fine...this is the same dude that wrestled in Japan and got his ass kicked in a fight to prove his toughness. that's their custom, they legit beat each other up in the ring to prove how tough the other is and Bryan passed every time and earned respect there...Losing his hearing and has a dead spot in his eye as the outcome too but doesn't complain. So she figured, an RKO to the table? that's nothing.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Did Natalya even get her title shot??? fpalm


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Bellas aren't likable...can't connect with fans.

Brie has been with Bryan for 3 years or some shit...and he is a modest,hard working non pretty boy.She must be a nice caring person off-screen if he is marrying her you would wonder. 

She can't translate that off screen?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Bella twins are awful but most Divas are.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

What kind of person watches the love of their life get their ass beat and does nothing but watch in fear? Yeah yeah Brie knows this is scripted and all, but this is some horrible writing from the WWE.

STAHP ORTON STAHP. lol'd like hell when Orton replied with "stop?" then continued kicking ass and had an evil laugh, I like Bryan but this was just so awful it was comedy. All my friends would mock me forever if they saw me watch this segment.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

My biggest peev about the Bellas right now (I'm an AJ mark so naturally I don't want Brie to win, but that's kind of beside the point here) is that they keep doing the "L for Loser" handgesture over their forehead. YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE A FACE NOW YOU SHORT BUS *******!


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

As I said last night they could have done more to make us give a shit about Brie but they haven't. Can't completely blame Brie for bad writing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I figure they didnt let Brie become physically involved because fans would expect the rejuvenated Apex predator to retaliate in kind. If Brie grabbed Orton by his ears or hit him with a chair, who wouldnt expect an RKO in return? Not gonna happen in today's wwe. I wish she hadnt been involved and WWE had made winning the title the main issue between Orton and Bryan.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Bearodactyl said:


> My biggest peev about the Bellas right now (I'm an AJ mark so naturally I don't want Brie to win, but that's kind of beside the point here) is that they keep doing the "L for Loser" handgesture over their forehead. YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE A FACE NOW YOU SHORT BUS *******!


Blame WWE for not teaching these girls what to do.

Divas division= Go in the ring and look sexy.

I bet no one backstage said anything to the Bellas about the horrible yelling over AJ's promo. In WWE'svince5 ) mind that is how females act I suppose.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Bellas are both just awful in every way. They serve absolutely no purpose. Being faces will be even worse considering how unlikable they are.

And you know I wish they'd stop throwing things into this storyline at random. Big Show was Stephanie's mentor and Dusty was his mentor and oh yeah Bryn and Brie are dating now did we forget to mention that etc. I'm sure it's been talked about on Total Divas but still, storyline-wise that should've been introduced on RAW a lot earlier. If they actually planned these things ahead of time they could hint at these relationships in advance instead of looking like they're pulling things out of their ass.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Orton looked evil, how was Brie supposed to stop it? its realistic to yell from the sidelines, that's all she could have done. Or else he would murder her, it was supposed to be based upon realism.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I actually like Brie, do I want her to win the title? God no, but at the very least she seems interesting and she is not the greatest in the ring but neither was Kaitlyn and Aj put on a solid match with her more than once


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Great logic. :faint:


That's actually the case believe it or not.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*She's always awful, OP.*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The segment was Star Wars prequel bad. I almost guarantee it was written by Stephanie McMahon because tt was so damn cheesy. And when you have people who can't act, the results are cringe worthy.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> Orton looked evil, how was Brie supposed to stop it? its realistic to yell from the sidelines, that's all she could have done. Or else he would murder her, it was supposed to be based upon realism.


Are you saying the love of her boyfriend was not as strong as the fear of Orton? Great way to make a couple look loving WWE! If they wanted to show that she really loved him, she would have attacked Orton not caring what would happen to her and maybe have Bryan argue with her and tell her not to interfere because he cares for her safety. That would have been better than the cheesy video from Total Divas they showed us.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

i hope bryan and brie had a threesome with randy after the show. and then they all laughed at everyone on this forum


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Brie is in good hands in a real fight with Bryan there to protect her..in real life, the dude is a bad ass...he said in an interview once that some guy was trying to hit on Brie, and Bryan threatened to break his thumb.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Bellas are horrible. They really are. And I disagree with the thought that they are some big money maker for WWE. I don't get why Vince thinks this about them. Proof is in the fact that they left and failed. They failed miserably on their own and had to come back to WWE to even be in the public sphere. That alone should be proof they are nothing outside of the wrestling business or fan.

It is what it is. She's likely going to defeat AJ at the PPV and destroy whatever small amount of redemption for that particular title AJ tried to build up.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> Brie is in good hands in a real fight with Bryan there to protect her..in real life, the dude is a bad ass...he said in an interview once that some guy was trying to hit on Brie, and Bryan threatened to break his thumb.


Except this wasn't a real fight, and in this scripted fight Bryan was getting his ass handed to him. Even if it was a real fight, Brie shouldn't just stand there like some child.



Osize10 said:


> i hope bryan and brie had a threesome with randy after the show. and then they all laughed at everyone on this forum


I laughed more than I should have at this. :lmao


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

get rid of the plural and only mention Bella...Nikki is the useless one.....and they don't make any money for the WWE..none of the Divas do, that's why they have a reality show, for them to get exposure.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Getting Brie involved has made this feud even worse, if she was going to get involved they should have had her be punted by Orton.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

When is she NOT horrible lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, the Bellas are always fucking horrible


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

since shes' involved so close to Battleground, it means the feud won't end there..there will be some more of it leading up to HIAC.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

fire all divas except aj and naomi and bring up the nxt women. even if the writing's shit at least we'd have some decent matches


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Brie was pretty brutal on Raw...that whole ending really sucked. WWE dropped the ball big time. They could have easily had The Miz run down for the save for some revenge. Perfect opportunity wasted.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ people judging Brie by the first time she acted dramatic. I'm sure you guys would be giving Oscar worthy performances if you were told to act dramatic for your GF/BF getting their ass kicked w/o any real previous acting exp.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i think her crying would have over done it..so covering the mouth with the hand and yelling Stop makes sense.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DonkMunk316 said:


> Brie is a dog
> 
> Nicki is a superbird!


You got that backward.. at least I think, can't really be bothered to remember who is who except I like the one without the plastic tits.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

I seriously laugh at the people who post here saying "I hate AJ. Her acting sucks, promos suck, sleeps with the top guys. Can't wait till Brie wins the belt"

Like, what the fuck....do you like Bieber too? What the fuck has either Bella done to merit anything. Their gimmick is being annoying cunts and their signature catch phrase is making an L shape on their forehead. FUCKING TALENT!!!!

Now she's now gonna stink up the main event feud.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Brie is the sweet one...Nikki just has materialistic stuck up bitch written all over her..i wonder what Cena was thinking, he needs to protect his wallet.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i agree, she should have ran at orton and gotten punted

violence against women (Y)


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i bet most of the wrestlers are jealous of Bryan, he might not be the best looking, but he has a hot girl.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

The only way Brie getting involved will be worth it if AJ somehow get's involved in the next couple weeks and joins up with Randy Orton.

I agree though, Brie was awful. She has improved a bit in the ring, but big deal, she's still not that good.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

does anyone think Brie will turn on Bryan? i mean that wouldn't really fit with the reality show but its possible..right?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Meh...they're pretty and have nice bodies...but that's about all. They've gotten a little better in the ring..but not good enough for me to be entertained. AJ though is definitely good in the ring.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> does anyone think Brie will turn on Bryan? i mean that wouldn't really fit with the reality show but its possible..right?


It will be interesting if it comes to that. It wouldn't hurt the reality show at all. It's like when everyone knew Triple H and Steph were really married but they still went back and forth with each other on T.V.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> Did Natalya even get her title shot??? fpalm


Nope. She lost it because of her absolutely terrible commentary during the AJ vs Naomi match. 



rbhayek said:


> As I said last night they could have done more to make us give a shit about Brie but they haven't. Can't completely blame Brie for bad writing.


A better actor/actress would have made more of the roles she had. You can totally blame her for being a terrible actress.



markedfordeath said:


> get rid of the plural and only mention Bella...Nikki is the useless one.....and they don't make any money for the WWE..none of the Divas do, that's why they have a reality show, for them to get exposure.


AJ makes a good amount of money for WWE actually. 



Viperdk said:


> Yeah Brie was pretty brutal on Raw...that whole ending really sucked. WWE dropped the ball big time. They could have easily had The Miz run down for the save for some revenge. Perfect opportunity wasted.


I was hoping to hear AWESOME! Instead, a Bella popped up to be worse than useless.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

miz coming down would have been way more effective than daniel bryan's hot fiancee in terms of crowd reaction

frog man > hot fiancee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> does anyone think Brie will turn on Bryan? i mean that wouldn't really fit with the reality show but its possible..right?


I would be shocked. I'm pretty sure they want synergy between Total Divas and their regular programming. Their engagement will be a big storyline on Divas and also Bryan trying to find time for her as he assume more duties in Cena's absence.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

You people need to watch more Miss Elizabeth and Randy Savage. 

Brie and Bryan have looked awful together in everything from their "real" photos to on-screen chemistry. 

I'm not seeing it as "real". I'm still just seeing the _entire _engagement angle as a work.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

The final nail in the coffin for this storyline now that this talentless bimbo is involved.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's no way to talk about the next Diva's champion.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

wait, did someone just say the engagement is fake? lol they're really engaged man.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i mean it does look like a work, but the ring looks real


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, they have been together since 5 months before Bryan won at MITB 2011. He was def not someone who could help her career back then.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

has a bella twin ever NOT been fucking horrible?

:lmao at one getting involved in the main story


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG. You people. You want her to have acting ability? She's hot...isn't that enough? She's a WWE Diva after all. It's not like she has to have any other skill whatsoever...especially wrestling ability.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There is something pretty damn hot about her being a hippy chick. Open minded and probably open to anything. Bryan is probably going to goat punch her.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> OMG. You people. You want her to have acting ability? She's hot...isn't that enough? She's a WWE Diva after all. It's not like she has to have any other skill whatsoever...especially wrestling ability.


I don't really care about her being hot, chicks like Kelly Kelly were hot and I still disliked seeing them in the WWE. If you're one of those chicks who only gets attention because of your tits go to porn and fuck off the WWE because you give female wrestling a bad name.

Also the fact that you think WWE divas don't need skills _"especially wrestling ability"_ baffles me. You wouldn't by any chance be one of those who thinks female wrestling should always be treated like a joke and that we shouldn't expect female wrestlers to actually _"wrestle"_. If chicks like AJ Lee or Lita can exist, fuck any chick in the WWE who is like the Bellas.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Brie definitely should not become the champion, or get involved with this feud.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rant on divas and one getting a championship match like it matters.

Funny.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> The final nail in the coffin for this storyline now that this talentless bimbo is involved.


But AJ isn't involved in this storyline yet? :lmao


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Gandhi said:


> I don't really care about her being hot, chicks like Kelly Kelly were hot and I still disliked seeing them in the WWE. If you're one of those chicks who only gets attention because of your tits go to porn and fuck off the WWE because you give female wrestling a bad name.
> 
> Also the fact that you think WWE divas don't need skills _"especially wrestling ability"_ baffles me. You wouldn't by any chance be one of those who thinks female wrestling should always be treated like a joke and that we shouldn't expect female wrestlers to actually _"wrestle"_. If chicks like AJ Lee or Lita can exist, fuck any chick in the WWE who is like the Bellas.




sar·casm
ˈsärˌkazəm/
noun: sarcasm; plural noun: sarcasms

1. the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.
"his voice, hardened by sarcasm, could not hide his resentment"
synonyms:	derision, mockery, ridicule, scorn, sneering, scoffing


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> sar·casm
> ˈsärˌkazəm/
> noun: sarcasm; plural noun: sarcasms
> 
> ...


You know what's scary? That it didn't look like sarcasm at all and I've seen people on this forum with that mindset.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Gandhi said:


> You know what's scary? That it didn't look like sarcasm at all and I've seen people on this forum with that mindset.


Really? I thought I was over the top sufficiently enough to the point of over kill. There must be some serious Diva hating folks around here.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Really? I thought I was over the top sufficiently enough to the point of over kill. There must be some serious Diva hating folks around here.


There really are.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Bellas sux ballz. Why is anyone surprised?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

So they've been together for 2 and a half yrs right? but its only now the Brie runs out to Brian's rescue when he's in the middle of a beatdown? where was she the night after SummerSlam when he was fed to the Shield then got RKO'd when he eventually got into the ring? And how do they explain in kayfabe the fact that Bryan was dating a cunt for a while when she was a heel? wait, we're not suppose to remember that.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> So they've been together for 2 and a half yrs right? but its only now the Brie runs out to Brian's rescue when he's in the middle of a beatdown? where was she the night after SummerSlam when he was fed to the Shield then got RKO'd when he eventually got into the ring? And how do they explain in kayfabe the fact that Bryan was dating a cunt for a while when she was a heel? wait, we're not suppose to remember that.


By telling us on RAW that they were dating for 2 years they're basically telling us Bryan was dating two chicks AJ Lee being one of them. 8*D

Jesus christ, introducing Brie Bella into Bryan's time in the WWE had to be the dumbest thing the WWE has done this year. Not only is she fucking horrible, but it just doesn't make any god damn sense.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> By telling us on RAW that they were dating for 2 years they're basically telling us Bryan was dating two chicks AJ Lee being one of them. 8*D
> 
> Jesus christ, introducing Brie Bella into Bryan's time in the WWE had to be the dumbest thing the WWE has done this year. Not only is she fucking horrible, but it just doesn't make any god damn sense.


If WWE were a movie, it would be the worst written movie of all time. Its like an action movie where a guy is shot dead, then in the very next scene is shown alive and well without any explanation. The writing at times doesn't resemble a movie, more like old loony toon cartoons where logic is non existent. And if anyone from the WWE were reading this and thought this was pettiness, all it is doing is pointing out the inconsistency in story telling.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

WWE shouldn´t acknowledge what happens at Total Bullshit (Divas) in Raw or Smackdown. What a bad decision. Now we have Ballas as faces for no reason and the most popular woman at current roster is heel. wtf?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

CALM DOWN


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> By telling us on RAW that they were dating for 2 years they're basically telling us Bryan was dating two chicks AJ Lee being one of them. 8*D
> 
> Jesus christ, introducing Brie Bella into Bryan's time in the WWE had to be the dumbest thing the WWE has done this year. Not only is she fucking horrible, but it just doesn't make any god damn sense.


Exactly. On top of it from time to time they run through the list of guys AJ's been with on commentary. Plus AJ/Bryan was a pretty big storyline last year and up to this year they were still making digs at each other. So no WWE, the audience hasn't forgotten. Way to crap all over your own product :clap But I know we're just the evil smarks for pointing it out.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

It's too bad they can't even show male wrestlers even pushing female wrestlers, though Brie would still be terrible it would help. Have her jump on Orton at least, it would show more concern than she could ever act out.


----------



## Gaitlyn (Sep 20, 2013)

wtf is this? You're blaming the performer for the way WWE wrote a segment? You know WWE is fake right? You do know that there's producers who tell the talent what they can and can't do when they're on TV right? If you answered "Yes" to any of these questions then you're an even bigger fool than someone who thinks wrestling is real, because you know it's fake and you know they're not going to allow male on female violence on PG TV yet for some reason you're still shocked that it didn't happen.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Gaitlyn said:


> wtf is this? You're blaming the performer for the way WWE wrote a segment? You know WWE is fake right? You do know that there's producers who tell the talent what they can and can't do when they're on TV right? If you answered "Yes" to any of these questions then you're an even bigger fool than someone who thinks wrestling is real, because you know it's fake and you know they're not going to allow male on female violence on PG TV yet for some reason you're still shocked that it didn't happen.


When did I say I'm only blaming Brie Bella? I said the writing was garbage, did you not read that? Though yeah, Brie's acting sucks everytime so there's some blame to be put on her because she just sucks in everything she does in the WWE.

Won't allow male female violence? Pffft, Naomi drop kicked her fucking boyfriend on TV this year. Also the time when Randy RKO'd Stephanie was when the WWE was PG or do you think 2009 was a year WWE wasn't PG?


----------



## Gaitlyn (Sep 20, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> When did I say I'm only blaming Brie Bella? I said the writing was garbage, did you not read that? Though yeah, Brie's acting sucks everytime so there's some blame to be put on her because she just sucks in everything she does in the WWE.
> 
> Won't allow male female violence? Pffft, Naomi drop kicked her fucking boyfriend on TV this year. Also the time when Randy RKO'd Stephanie was when the WWE was PG or do you think 2009 was a year WWE wasn't PG?


Perhaps it's the title of the thread along with you saying Brie is a horrible actress because it's not believable that she would sit there and not try to fight back against Randy Orton.

For some reason women assaulting men is accepted but men can't lay their hands back on the women. It'd make Orton look like a bitch if Brie were to bitchslap him and all he could do is stare at her and grunt. I'm sure at some point Brie will slap Orton but it'll be at a time when Bryan could step in before Orton could put his hands on her.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Brie has actually gotten much better in the ring.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Gaitlyn said:


> Perhaps it's the title of the thread along with you saying Brie is a horrible actress because it's not believable that she would sit there and not try to fight back against Randy Orton.
> 
> For some reason women assaulting men is accepted but men can't lay their hands back on the women. It'd make Orton look like a bitch if Brie were to bitchslap him and all he could do is stare at her and grunt. I'm sure at some point Brie will slap Orton but it'll be at a time when Bryan could step in before Orton could put his hands on her.


Oh no, I do still say both the Bellas are garbage actresses even if the writers tell them to do whatever they ALWAYS suck.

It would be cool if the WWE didn't play this bullshit of having only women attack men but also have men attack women, would love to see someone slap Stephanie for example. However since hitting women is still a taboo in the WWE, it would be good for Orton to hit Brie since he's heel. Hell, it would be entertaining to see Brie bitchslap Orton only for Orton to instantly give her a beat down and make Bryan rage.


----------



## PrimeTimePlayer (Aug 29, 2013)

I actually like Brie better then Nikki but I agree with everything you said, every time the camera zoomed in on her face I literally caught second hand embarrassment from all the horrible acting.

I know WWE is "PG" but I think it would have been 10x better if she would have at least ran out and jumped on Randy or did SOMETHING. her running out and screaming "stop" was pointless IMO.


----------



## heelorton (Oct 2, 2013)

Ive seen better acting on The Kardasians than what Brie did Monday.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I just read the first page and I can already tell this thread is full of a bunch of geek smarks. Get a fucking life.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

She's a better actor than Aj lee.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

She wasnt that bad she accomplished whatever she was set to accomplish which was look worried and scared while Bryan was getting beatdown. You guys look to deep into this stuff.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

At least Brie's the better Bella twin. Nikki seems like an arrogant bitch, which explains why she got the implants.

Still, I hope AJ retains. She needs to hold the title for a long, long time.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

don't you love how the Bella that is being pushed is the one that isn't the Golden boy's girlfriend? you would think the opposite would be true.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> don't you love how the Bella that is being pushed is the one that isn't the Golden boy's girlfriend? you would think the opposite would be true.


isn't nikki injured though ? she'll be pushed over brie when cena's back i guess.... although i think brie is the better wrestler of the two as apparently d bry has been training her and it kind of shows.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> I just read the first page and I can already tell this thread is full of a bunch of geek smarks. Get a fucking life.


you're such a cool guy, when I grow up I wanna be just like you Mr.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Brie also debuted before her in 2006 and won the Divas title first. so I think they prefer her and Nikki is back and wrestling on house shows only lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Jof said:


> She's a better actor than Aj lee.


If this isn't sarcasm, you're a complete moron.


----------



## split_spades (Aug 11, 2013)

Pretty sure the whole thing was for Orton to draw more heat. What did you think they'd have her do other than trying to pled with him?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

how crazy would it be if Nikki turned on Brie and joined up with Orton, saying that her man is injured and isn't really a man and her sister's man is a troll looking guy that isn't a real man either but that Orton is a man...leading to Cena making a return and feuding with Orton for brainwashing Nikki.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

split_spades said:


> Pretty sure the whole thing was for Orton to draw more heat. What did you think they'd have her do other than trying to pled with him?


Why didn't they have Orton beat the living shit out of Brie then kiss her like crazy and laugh like a maniac? I would have loved to watch that, and it would have gotten crazy heat and would give a reason for Bryan to rage.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan already raged....he attacked Orton uncharacteristically because he mentioned her waking up to Orton.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> Bryan already raged....he attacked Orton uncharacteristically because he mentioned her waking up to Orton.


Meh...

Would have been better if Bryan was fighting the man who beat up his girlfriend, would get Bryan over more as a hero and would make Orton look like the vilest of scum. Like oh my god I had nightmares even though you were the one getting your ass beat! I like only came to watch you get beat up! Please...


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

thats why you should watch Battleground, I see a couple knees to the face instead of one, and I see Bryan looking very strong in the match to be honest.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It's not just the Brie. Most of the Divas are horrible at acting or showing the proper emotion. AJ seems to be the only one which is why she actually gets to cut promos and appears on screen alot. Absolutely hate that they added Brie to this story.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I said this before, Brie isn't horrible, her acting was okay in the last segment I guess. Better than expected honestly.

Her ring work and look are the problems. Her mannerisms need touching up and she needs to stop worrying about her hair in the midst of matches - take a hint from AJ and let her hair drape down because it means more emotion, unless showing your facial expression is necessary. She has a really thin body and it looks weird when she throws her hands up in the air to get the crowd reeling.

She has some really cringeworthy spots like the running knee on the rope and the constant _standing_ armbars, chokes, and headlocks. The fact that she's almost always standing when doing those is awkward.

I said it before - she could throw in some really good and fluid movements and be a credible submission based wrestler, and she's dating Bryan so it shouldn't be so hard to get some form of training. Adopt the yes lock, a few contorted submissions like a bodyscissors + dragon sleeper, maybe a lotus lock (seeing as Kaitlyn doesn't use it any more) etc.

A few fluid movements and transitions into submissions like that would be great.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> Why didn't they have Orton beat the living shit out of Brie then kiss her like crazy and laugh like a maniac? I would have loved to watch that, and it would have gotten crazy heat and would give a reason for Bryan to rage.


Because that would be interesting, intriguing & dare I say ... good. :agree:


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The Bellas have always sucked. Their acting is mediocre and their in ring skills are abysmal. The only reason they were brought back is that they "persuade" people well (  ) and they started the Total Divas show.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Farnham the Drunk said:


> Because that would be interesting, intriguing & dare I say ... good. :agree:


The only problem is the Bellas are not very sympathetic characters.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Gandhi said:


> Why didn't they have Orton beat the living shit out of Brie then kiss her like crazy and laugh like a maniac? I would have loved to watch that, and it would have gotten crazy heat and would give a reason for Bryan to rage.


As soon as they brought Brie into the feud with Bryan and Orton, i've been expecting Orton to attack her. Thought he should have perhaps done it on raw after he DDT'd Bryan to the floor. If the feud continues after Battleground, Brie Bella deffo needs to get an RKO. Not because i don't like her mind you. Just cause it would be good to extend the feud and add another dimension to it aside from just about whether Bryan deserves the title or not.

Side note...At least Brie sold Bryan's beat down better than The Miz's dad.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Trying to make DB & Brie into a modern day Elizabeth & Savage.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> Trying to make DB & Brie into a modern day Elizabeth & Savage.


It won't work at this rate. People liked Elizabeth, and she was a sympathetic character. People still don't like Brie, and she's much more dislikable.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> So they've been together for 2 and a half yrs right? but its only now the Brie runs out to Brian's rescue when he's in the middle of a beatdown? where was she the night after SummerSlam when he was fed to the Shield then got RKO'd when he eventually got into the ring? And how do they explain in kayfabe the fact that Bryan was dating a cunt for a while when she was a heel? wait, we're not suppose to remember that.









I mean they won't acknowledge Gail Kim(AKA Da GOAT), but saying that they've been together for 2 years AFTER having Bryan in angles with 2 other divas(even having an angle where the Bellas feuded over who gets Bryan) is fucking stupid. Just another plothole they aren't gonna fill. And they can, they just won't. fpalm

And bring the Bellas into the story? Nikki turning heel and joining Orton? You might as well shoot the feud in the face. Because that's gonna be completely fucked over. 2 untalented, borderline unattractive divas who's acting are as shitty as their wrestling are gonna be the center of a feud for the WWE Championship. And throwing AJ in there won't help things either.



cindel25 said:


> Trying to make DB & Brie into a modern day Elizabeth & Savage.


That's bullshit. They were JUST bitchy, annoying, cringeworthy, minus 5 star heels MONTHS AGO. WHy would we want to cheer Brie Bella like the next Elizabeth? 

You fucking sail that ship of a new Savage/Elizabeth when you made AJ GM last year. They're idiots just thinking of the idea.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*"STOP IT!" 

"LEAVE HIM ALONE!"*


----------



## Insomnia Goddess (Oct 2, 2013)

Get this broad and her sister OFF OF MY SCREEN!

Oh wait... that won't happen since they are both screwing the faces of the WWE. Not to mention, I'm sure they were accepted by Vince because of his secret twin fetish. :vince4


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Insomnia Goddess said:


> Oh wait... that won't happen since they are both screwing the faces of the WWE.


I'm indifferent on the Bella's, but for fuck sake. Brie was dating Bryan when he was in a dark match at WrestleMania and Nikki didn't start dating Cena til he divorced his wife.

They're only back on screen because they're fitting for total divas. That's it.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> I'm indifferent on the Bella's, but for fuck sake. Brie was dating Bryan when he was in a dark match at WrestleMania and Nikki didn't start dating Cena til he divorced his wife.
> 
> They're only back on screen because they're fitting for total divas. That's it.


Bryan isn't exactly wrestling pre-shows in 2013, isn't he?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

straightedge891 said:


> Bryan isn't exactly wrestling pre-shows in 2013, isn't he?


3 years ago he was lucky to have a contract with the company :lmao


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> 3 years ago he was lucky to have a contract with the company :lmao


Where he's at right now is what boost Brie Bella. 3 years, 2 years ago, he had nothing. But it's all about being a huge star. And Bryan is a huge star right now. THAT'S when the Bellas have advantages of dating Bryan & Cena. It doesn't matter at all what was happening before with Bryan was a huge star.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

straightedge891 said:


> Where he's at right now is what boost Brie Bella. 3 years, 2 years ago, he had nothing. But it's all about being a huge star. And Bryan is a huge star right now. THAT'S when the Bellas have advantages of dating Bryan & Cena. It doesn't matter at all what was happening before with Bryan was a huge star.


...Yea?

They have advantages but clearly it's not why they have jobs considering they've been with the WWE for longer.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"STAHP. WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?! STAHP!"


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Glad somebody made a thread about this. Worst acting in pro-wrestling that I can remember. And that's saying something. She made Claire Lynch look like she deserved an Oscar. Horrible.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Honestly this is the biggest monkey wrench they could have thrown into this feud. If the cheers for AJ's pipebomb weren't loud enough, the crowd does not care about Total Divas and they certainly don't care about Brie Bella. Even since then the crowd has been cheering AJ and has either been silent or boo when the Total Divas come out. Therefore the casuals don't like them neither does the smarks, so what does WWE do, interject one of the most dislikable divas into the top storyline. Everyone remembers AJ and Bryan so what was that? Was Bryan cheating on Brie all that time? Did anyone actually think this through in creative? Then Brie runs out on Monday and does fuck nothing, not even push Orton off of Bryan and we're supposed to give a shit about her? WWE is so blinded by its attempt to be mainstream that they keep on screwing themselves over and over again.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Why did she even run out there? She's a pro wrestler, someone was trying to maim her fiance. She just stood and watched. I guess she still is a cowardly heel even though she's a face by proxy at the moment being a Total Diva and Bryan's fiance. AJ Lee would have Black Widowed Orton.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

now I aint saying shes a gold diggerN


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

Brie is a decent actress on Total Divas so I'm blaming it on the writing. She's too scared of Randy to try anything other than "stop pls"


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

roz85 said:


> Brie is a decent actress on Total Divas so I'm blaming it on the writing. She's too scared of Randy to try anything other than "stop pls"


If only the writers were not such pussies and let Brie attack orton only to get RKOed


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

people that actually watch the wrestlers outside of work, like on instagram and twitter, you can see that Brie is actually a very good person....her and Bryan have everything in common and are an amazing couple. her sister is the one nobody likes. Brie is intelligent, and very down to earth.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

Gaston said:


> *If only the writers were not such pussies* and let Brie attack orton only to get RKOed


Totally! If I'd been in that writing room I'd have been like "have her try something, then Orton piledrives her on the _steel steps!_".

I'd feel pretty triumphant as Vince and co. stared blankly at me and I was looking for a new job the next morning.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i called it yesterday..Nikki is turning on Brie and Bryan and joining Orton and starts dating him on screen saying that her man Cena is not a real man because he's injured and then Cena comes back and has a feud with Orton for brainwashing Nikki. Plus, Bryan is like Cena's little brother, so it would be like sticking up for your loved one...that would be welcome...just don't have Cena anywhere near the championship and give it to Bryan.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Well let's not go crazy...she was out there to plead and be a weak link to Bryan's armor. That's where this is headed. Bryan is gonna snap or do something vile though..he's not about to get controlled like that.

Nikki is acting weird too...snatching the ref's hand after Brie won and having her own hand raised.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> people that actually watch the wrestlers outside of work, like on instagram and twitter, you can see that Brie is actually a very good person....her and Bryan have everything in common and are an amazing couple. her sister is the one nobody likes. Brie is intelligent, and very down to earth.


And yet no one in the WWE Universe, whether at live shows or watches it on tv gives a shit. No one cares if they are a good couple in real life. It is simply not good tv and no one cares about or likes her on screen character.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The Bellas are heels, and all WWE is doing is wasting time.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> i called it yesterday..Nikki is turning on Brie and Bryan and joining Orton and starts dating him on screen saying that her man Cena is not a real man because he's injured and then Cena comes back and has a feud with Orton for brainwashing Nikki. Plus, Bryan is like Cena's little brother, so it would be like sticking up for your loved one...that would be welcome...just don't have Cena anywhere near the championship and give it to Bryan.


No thanks


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

Bella Twins should be fired. Simple as.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

People who hate on the Bella twins not knowing that Brie's actually a pretty cool chick unlike the other one. fpalm

Dumb fucks.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah Brie is actually fucking awesome...I love it. Nikki is all slutty and shit, she's open about her sex life and this and that..and Brie is much more down to earth and respectful.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> People who hate on the Bella twins not knowing that Brie's actually a pretty cool chick unlike the other one. fpalm
> 
> Dumb fucks.


Anybody hating on Brie is a dumb fuck eh?

Why should any of us care that she's a cool chick outside of the WWE? If a footballer sucks in all of his matches but is a good person outside football should you cheer him even though he sucks in matches? Ofcourse not.



markedfordeath said:


> Nikki is all slutty and shit, she's open about her sex life and this and that..


There are things that suck about Nikki, and you mentioned none of them. Infact, you mentioned is what is good about her.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

watching the reality show you learn to appreciate their personalities, so its kind of made them human compared to their characters and now that I know Brie isn't a real bitch, I don't look at her in a negative light.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> People who hate on the Bella twins not knowing that Brie's actually a pretty cool chick unlike the other one. fpalm
> 
> Dumb fucks.


Who gives a fuck. That's like my saying I hate Steve Austin because he was a wife beater in real life. Should all of us like John Cena because he is a nice guy in real life? I don't give a fuck about their life outside of the ring.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> People who hate on the Bella twins not knowing that Brie's actually a pretty cool chick unlike the other one. fpalm
> 
> Dumb fucks.


And how do you know that? Judging by total divas Brie made a huge deal about Nikki not wanting to be a stick figure and even without the boob job Nikki has a way better body because she actually allows herself to eat solid food.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> People who hate on the Bella twins not knowing that Brie's actually a pretty cool chick unlike the other one. fpalm
> 
> Dumb fucks.


Why in the fuck would I care if one is "a pretty cool chick"? That has zero bearing on her on-screen performances, which are absolutely terrible. Neither of them can act, wrestle or talk. Why would I want them on my screen?
It's like those people who say "but Cena is really nice in real life!". I'm sure he is. I still don't want his repetitive, annoying and overpushed face on my TV.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> Anybody hating on Brie is a dumb fuck eh?
> 
> Why should any of us care that she's a cool chick outside of the WWE? If a footballer sucks in all of his matches but is a good person outside football should you cheer him even though he sucks in matches? Ofcourse not.
> 
> ...


I agree. It's the only thing I like about her also. P.S. I think Eulonzo was being sarcastic, well that's how I read it.



Ithil said:


> Why in the fuck would I care if one is "a pretty cool chick"? That has zero bearing on her on-screen performances, which are absolutely terrible. Neither of them can act, wrestle or talk. Why would I want them on my screen?
> It's like those people who say "but Cena is really nice in real life!". I'm sure he is. I still don't want his repetitive, annoying and overpushed face on my TV.


:clap I don't understand what's so hard about this concept to grasp.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

I still don't know if she's supposed to be a face or a heel. Overpushed? I think it's more over exposure. She doesn't deserve a title shot at all and I'll be pissed if she does win it. As for Raw's ending, they had to do something to enhance the fact that the old, ruthless Orton is back.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i finally finished raw today and yeah she can't act for shit. in her match with alicia fox, she showed she can't wrestle for shit as well. i'll never understand people getting on a.j. for bad acting. she's fuckin meryl streep compared to brie and most of the other divas.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

She fucking sucks on SmackDown too. huge botch finish and she just pin 1-2-3 and end the match just like that. this is "Diva of the Year" we're talking about. what a big joke.

and what the fuck wrong with their voice? it sounds so weird and why they keep yelling during their matches? c'mon Brie, c'mon Nikki!!! with their weird voice. shut the fuck up.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> She fucking sucks on SmackDown too. huge botch finish and she just pin 1-2-3 and end the match just like that. this is "Diva of the Year" we're talking about. what a big joke.
> 
> and what the fuck wrong with their voice? it sounds so weird and why they keep yelling during their matches? c'mon Brie, c'mon Nikki!!! with their weird voice. shut the fuck up.


y u do this?


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

_By far they are the worst female wrestlers in the roster. The only thing they could ever do are dropkicks and maybe a few punches. They can't even act properly for their segments. 

They are so annoying, so noisy in the ring that makes them so irk to watch. They didnt had a legit face turn. They are only face because of Total Divas. Yes Brie has improved and Nikki I don't see any improvement since her injury. 

They don't even look or dress like twins anymore.

I dont know who else can be a number 1 contender. Natalya, she's bland, only gets a pop when she does her finisher. The rest of the girls probably Naomi when she splits with Cameron/Tons of Funk and does a storyline with AJ. Can't think of anyone else. Summer is good but it's too early on her career._


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I agree. It's the only thing I like about her also. P.S. I think Eulonzo was being sarcastic, well that's how I read it.


Wow you actually got it. :lol

& Why was this thread randomly bumped?


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

8 pages for this topic Looool ,when is she not horrible?. Those chicks blow when it comes to being good credible performers,they are hot and that's it...they can do enough to not et laughed out of the arena but that's it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

I really hope they aren't setting up yet another Brie/AJ PPV match at Rumble. Get AJ a new non TD opponent ffs.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

AbareKiller said:


> I really hope they aren't setting up yet another Brie/AJ PPV match at Rumble. Get AJ a new non TD opponent ffs.


A non td opponent? so none then?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

FredForeskinn said:


> A non td opponent? so none then?


Alicia/Aksana/Rosa/Summer, I can understand waiting to do AJ/Tamina for Wrestlemania but the rest are fair game. Can't be any worse than the Bellas.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Nikki sounds like a ho...just listen to her..Brie has improved in the ring. They don't really botch..they just can't really wrestle like the Shimmer girls.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Someone needs to tell them to stfu up when they aren't in the ring.

Also the way they wouldn't stfu during AJ's pipebomb was annoying as fuck.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

the fans actually like Brie, Brie gets a pop, everyone finds Nikki the annoying one.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The only reason Brie gets a pop is because she's fucking Daniel Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

If Brie broke away by herself without Nikki there, she'd be really popular I think. She has the better personality. And didn't try to date a guy to get ahead.she was with Bryan when he wasn't even on tv.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't be silly. They were fucking booed out the building when they collected their slammy. They have and never will be popular. 

If Brie gets another title shot I'll genuinely lol. Just turn AJ face Ffs.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> If Brie broke away by herself without Nikki there, she'd be really popular I think. She has the better personality. *And didn't try to date a guy to get ahead.she was with Bryan when he wasn't even on tv.*


You sure know a lot about their personal lives, do you know what Bryan had for breakfast this morning too? Probably so. :cena6


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I love how AJ fans go on and on about the Bellas sucking and how they're not over, etc. when part of the reason they're not over is because AJ isn't doing her job properly. AJ is a heel remember, but she keeps doing things that got her pops as a face like the skipping, and during matches she sells all the time and practically plays babyface in peril during tag matches. Most fans probably think she's meant to be a face and the Bellas (who were never given an official turn btw) are meant to be heels. So while the Bella's are pretty lousy, AJ ain't much better.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

It's a combination of bad acting, bad writing and stereotypical soap storyline bullshit.

It's getting more TV time and coverage than Ambrose vs Rollins and Reigns/Orton leading into the PPV. It's almost like the second biggest match on the show and making your second biggest face a laughing stock as well while not on TV.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

that whole segment was gold jerry! gold!! :lel


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



ruderick said:


> It's a combination of bad acting, bad writing and stereotypical soap storyline bullshit.
> 
> It's getting more TV time and coverage than Ambrose vs Rollins and *Reigns/Orton* leading into the PPV. It's almost like the second biggest match on the show and making your second biggest face a laughing stock as well while not on TV.


No one is upset about this....

This feud is entertaining...



> stereotypical soap storyline bullshit


IT'S SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT..how old are you? Wrestling has been soap opera-ish since atleast the 90s. Give the fans what they want..no one is complaining about Ambrose not getting enough time and damn sure not about Reigns/Orton.

Get over it...you sound bitter.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



O Fenômeno said:


> No one is upset about this....


I'd much prefer those two main event segments to have gone to Reigns/Orton or Ambrose Rollins. They could have made both of those feuds much better with more time.

The second biggest match on the show last year was Punk vs Lesnar. This year it's this trash.

The match at Summerslam is going to suck and this angle is just garbage.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

It seems you are in the minority, as the two once again managed to get the crowd at the palms of their hands.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



ruderick said:


> I'd much prefer those two main event segments to have gone to Reigns/Orton or Ambrose Rollins. They could have made both of those feuds much better with more time.
> 
> The second biggest match on the show last year was Punk vs Lesnar. This year it's this trash.
> 
> *The match at Summerslam is going to suck and this angle is just garbage.*


But the Roman/Orton match will be such a cracker!!!!! :bosh4

Storylines like this= :vince$ 

Steph is the best heel on the show after HHH so it's a no brainer..she is making Brie a sympathetic character...which is hard to do given how most fans seem hell bent on hating the Bellas forever...with no valid reason.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

Some of Brie's lines are hard to digest (piece of...TRASH!), but otherwise not so bad...until they introduced the therapist into the build for no good reason.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



O Fenômeno said:


> But the Roman/Orton match will be such a cracker!!!!! :bosh4


I bet it will be a decent match and would have been much better with more time put into it. Ditto Rollins vs Ambrose and will be far better than this.

The ratings for the main event segments have dropped both times Brie and Stephanie have been featured. 

If you love it so much, why don't watch old episodes of Dallas. Sounds more your thing than Pro wrestling.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



ruderick said:


> It's a combination of bad acting, bad writing and stereotypical soap storyline bullshit.
> 
> It's getting more TV time and coverage than Ambrose vs Rollins and Reigns/Orton leading into the PPV. It's almost like the second biggest match on the show and making your second biggest face a laughing stock as well while not on TV.


^^


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

A poorly acted soap opera that will lead to an even worse match. Nothing quality about it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



ruderick said:


> I bet it will be a decent match and would have been much better with more time put into it. Ditto Rollins vs Ambrose and will be far better than this.
> 
> The ratings for the main event segments have dropped both times Brie and Stephanie have been featured.
> 
> *If you love it so much, why don't watch old episodes of Dallas. Sounds more your thing than Pro wrestling.*


Get over yourself,wrestling has been like this for over a decade...take a look at the attitude era.



> The ratings for the main event segments have dropped both times Brie and Stephanie have been featured.


If you wanna go by that then Roman Reigns/SHIELD is responsible for big drops in the third hour over almost everyone else over the past year 



Spoiler: ratings



Raw 3/24
Hour 1: 4.23 million
Hour 2: 4.60 million
Hour 3: 4.34 million
Main Event: Undertaker & Brock Lesnar

RAW 3/31
Hour 1: 4.22 million
Hour 2: 4.40 million
Hour 3: 4.21 million
Main Event: Randy Orton vs Batista

RAW 4/7
Hour 1: 5.313 million
Hour 2: 5.094 million
Hour 3: 5.032 million viewers
Main Event: Triple H vs Daniel Bryan

RAW 4/14
Hour 1: 4.81 million
Hour 2: 4.83 million
Hour 3: 4.67 million
Main Event: The Shield vs Heel Roster

RAW 4/28
Hour 1: 4.2 million
Hour 2: 4.4 million
Hour 3: 3.8 million
Main Event: Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

RAW 5/5
The first hour had less than 4 million people tuned in for the first time this year, but perked back up to 4.414 million viewers in the second hour, followed by a RARE increase in third hour traffic, finishing the night well at 4.451 million

RAW 5/12
Hour 1: 3.81
Hour 2: 4.25
Hour 3: 3.96
Main Event: Roman Reigns vs Batista

RAW 5/19
Hour 1: 3.535
Hour 2: 3.9
Hour 3: 3.85
Main Event: John Cena vs Luke Harper

RAW 5/26
Hour 1: 3.54
Hour 2: 3.86
Hour 3: 3.41
Main Event: The Shield/Evolution Contract Signing

RAW 6/2
Hour 1: 4.03
Hour 2: 4.48
Hour 3: 3.93
Main Event: Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

RAW 6/9
Hour 1: 3.893
Hour 2: 4.218
Hour 3: 4.247
Main Event: Shield & Cena vs Wyatt Family

RAW 6/16
Hour 1: 3.928
Hour 2: 4.197
Hour 3: 4.123
Main Event: John Cena vs Kane

RAW 6/23
Hour 1: 3.723
Hour 2: 4.330
Hour 3: 4.041
Main Event: Cena/Sheamus/Reigns vs Wyatt/Cesaro/Orton/Del Rio

RAW 6/30
Hour 1: 3.723
Hour 2: 4.197
Hour 3: 4.123
Main Event: Cena/Reigns vs Orton/Kane


:kermit


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

I actually enjoyed the angle up to the point where the therapist was introduced, which makes no sense to me, whatsoever.

I'm not expecting the match to be a 5-star match, I'm not even expecting it to be good, so I guess I won't be let down.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



HiddenFlaw said:


> that whole segment was gold jerry! gold!! :lel


It truly was and I loved it! :Jordan


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



O Fenômeno said:


> Get over yourself,wrestling has been like this for over a decade...take a look at the attitude era.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When in the last decade has soap opera angles like this, not involving main event level talent been in the main event segments or been promoted the semi main event of a big four PPV? I can't recall it. In the mid card, it's fine. 

But for this to be promoted more heavily than Reigns/Orton and Ambrose/Rollins is a joke. 

Btw - I am not arguing Reigns is a rating draw but the fact that ratings have been dropping in their main event segments was in response to people saying people wanted to see this.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



ruderick said:


> When in the last decade has soap opera angles like this, not involving main event level talent been in the main event segments or been promoted the semi main event of a big four PPV? I can't recall it. In the mid card, it's fine.
> 
> But for this to be promoted more heavily than Reigns/Orton and Ambrose/Rollins is a joke.
> 
> Btw - I am not arguing Reigns is a rating draw but the fact that ratings have been dropping in their main event segments was in response to people saying people wanted to see this.


Hornswoggle was revealed to be Vince's son...


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



ruderick said:


> It's a combination of bad acting, bad writing and stereotypical soap storyline bullshit.
> 
> It's getting more TV time and coverage than Ambrose vs Rollins and Reigns/Orton leading into the PPV. It's almost like the second biggest match on the show and making your second biggest face a laughing stock as well while not on TV.


Agreed, it's insufferable. It's taking up so much time that my Monday night "piss break" has become a "take-the-newspaper-into-the-bathroom-for-a-lengthy-dump break".


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



O Fenômeno said:


> Hornswoggle was revealed to be Vince's son...


That lead to a semi main event match on a big 4 PPV when?

This is the first time I have ever seen this kind of soap stuff pushed into the main event slots like this unless you had a main event talent in there as well such as Brock, Undertaker, Austin, or Vince and it's easily the first time I have seen it lead to such a big match on a PPV. In terms of promotion this is the second biggest match on the card. It should not be that high when you have a feud like Ambrose/Rollins.

When Stephanie feuded with Sable and Trish it was in the mid card. Where it should be.

Brie and Nicki Bella are nowhere near good enough for such a prominent place on the card and Brie is absolutely terrible. Stephanie is good which makes up for some of Brie's awfulness.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*









Amazing


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

Perhaps the personal trainer should have Brie arrested for assault... I mean, didn't that happen a few weeks ago?


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

If Brie recited a poem about wood chips to Steph you would all be losing your minds.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

Stephanie made it look a bit silly when she was in the yes lock and sticking her tongue out I thought.

Edit : Yeah that lol



Sith Rollins said:


> Amazing


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*RAW - Brie/Steph - Was that choking ?*

Was Brie choking Steph? Didn't her husband get fired from WWE for choking Justin Roberts?

Isn't choking against policy regarding what can be shown on TV ?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

The feud has some legs and that's thanks to Stephanie McMahon. It has a storyline and a build, and while Brie Bella may be a horrible actress (I don't get why she just cannot channel her Total Divas self), this feud does have legs. If it can be as entertaining as Steph/Trish was 13 years ago, it would do it's job. Remember gentlemen, it's not meant to be a technical masterpiece. It's meant to be a cat fight type of feud. Hell, I don't even think this was supposed to be a feud to begin with but Bryan has been out.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

That was a terrible fake arrest.. even Steph hasn't 'made tonight look good for this feud. Atrocious stuff.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

This feud may have been bearable if it was Triple H/Stephanie against Bryan/Brie. Stephanie and Brie alone aren't interesting enough since everybody knows their match will be trash, so there's nothing worth getting hyped up for even if the build-up had been decent.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



rbhayek said:


> I don't get why she just cannot channel her Total Divas self


Because despite what people say about Total Diva's, they're not actually acting, they film hours of footage, put them in manipulative situations and ask them to do things for reactions but it's not actually acting ... and this (once again) is proof of that.

Although I know some people have it in their heads out there that it is and will argue it and be adamant, it's actually not ... it's manipulated reality TV ... the same way Big Brother is and any other reality TV show.

They film hours and hours of footage and edit it in a way to magnify everything also, that's pretty much how it works.

Take that however you like, but it's true.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Because despite what people say about Total Diva's, they're not actually acting, they film hours of footage, put them in manipulative situations and ask them to do things for reactions but it's not actually acting ... and this (once again) is proof of that.
> 
> Although I know some people have it in their heads out there that it is and will argue it and be adamant, it's actually not ... it's manipulated reality TV ... the same way Big Brother is and any other reality TV show.
> 
> ...


True but in the end, it is scripted and they still have to act. So maybe she should act like herself? Maybe she's trying too hard to not act like herself that by not acting like herself it's causing her to suck at acting but if she acts like herself, she might improve?

I dunno, that's all I got.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

I absolutely hated it


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

Feud's been great and one of the few reasons to even tune in. Both Brie and Steph have been doing a great job in their roles and I'm loving how they're bringing real life stuff into this feud instead of challenger vs divas champ #234465 that we're getting with the lesser divas feud.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



rbhayek said:


> True but in the end, it is scripted and they still have to act. So maybe she should act like herself? Maybe she's trying too hard to not act like herself that by not acting like herself it's causing her to suck at acting but if she acts like herself, she might improve?
> 
> I dunno, that's all I got.


It's not scripted, that's what I mean ... they're not given lines and scripts etc.. they're just put into situations and filmed, give them some drinks like on Natties night out, or have Eva rub them up the wrong way by bringing up her Maxim shoot for example while at the table ... if they could act that good on TV (where their career stands), we'd know ... but yeah, I do understand what you mean and what you're saying though ... probably one of the reasons why HHH has said a while back about disbanding line by line scripts from the product, as back in the previous era's they didn't have these strict scripts and all this political correctness going on ... which does effect the talent now, that's why talent that weren't even great mic workers could cut passable promo's ... where as now, we can see straight away who's good on the mic and who isn't, it's too much pressure for the talents and without these line by line scripts ... it would be much easier for them, it's just they are so politically correct now and so worried that the wrong things might be said they're completely controlled by this script work and that's where it suffers.

Slowly but surely that will start to change though soon and the sooner it does the better


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

What? It's fantastic. Could be for all the wrong reasons, but it's entertaining as hell. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

Hopefully the epic fail at the yes lock and tonight in general makes the WWE give them only 10 minutes to stink the joint up and they shift more time to the actual women's feud that is really showing that wrestling 101 is better than soap opera central.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

yeah this feud is fucking atrociosly awful! Can't wait till this shit is off the tv


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Kabraxal said:


> Hopefully the epic fail at the yes lock and tonight in general makes the WWE give them only 10 minutes to stink the joint up and they shift more time to the actual women's feud that is really showing that wrestling 101 is better than soap opera central.


AJ vs Paige already bombed at Battleground so anyone still trying to say they will put on a wrestling clinic is delusional


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> AJ vs Paige already bombed at Battleground so anyone still trying to say they will put on a wrestling clinic is delusional


Because neither woman has proven they can have good matches before that match fpalm

Seriously, get better material already.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> AJ vs Paige already bombed at Battleground so anyone still trying to say they will put on a wrestling clinic is delusional


But Paige is a heel now so it's obviously gonna be better.





....











:ti


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Londrick said:


> But Paige is a heel now so it's obviously gonna be better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the mark of the woman that sold a phantom neck injury after taunting perfectly healthy... yup, you have a great leg to stand on here.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

I haven't watched Raw tonight(I think this is the second/third week in a row? Turned off the TV the first time a Bella was closing the show and haven't watched since).

I check Twitter, since WWE is usually trending for whatever reason and its a good way to gauge reactions at home.

Everyone is trending Claire Lynch(apparently a character from TNA?) and shitting all over this segment for it.

*shrugs*

I'll keep waiting for a reason to tune in again.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Kabraxal said:


> Hopefully the epic fail at the yes lock and tonight in general makes the WWE give them only 10 minutes to stink the joint up and they shift more time to the actual women's feud that is really showing that wrestling 101 is better than soap opera central.



10 MINUTES?????? Are yyou crazy? Let's go five minutes max and call it a day.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



ruderick said:


> It's a combination of bad acting, bad writing and stereotypical soap storyline bullshit.
> 
> It's getting more TV time and coverage than Ambrose vs Rollins and Reigns/Orton leading into the PPV. It's almost like the second biggest match on the show and making your second biggest face a laughing stock as well while not on TV.


:bow 

Yep, my thoughts exactly


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

It's garbage but the raw thread was going OFF for such nonsense.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: RAW - Brie/Steph - Was that choking ?*


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: RAW - Brie/Steph - Was that choking ?*



njcam said:


> Was Brie choking Steph? Didn't her husband get fired from WWE for choking Justin Roberts?
> 
> Isn't choking against policy regarding what can be shown on TV ?


I don't know what the fuck that was... but I do know it wasn't the YES Lock or anything resembling an actual choke. Steph hamming it up to 11 saved it from being a complete botch. At least it looked like Brie was actually doing something to her. 

Just not sure what!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> AJ vs Paige already bombed at Battleground so anyone still trying to say they will put on a wrestling clinic is delusional


Not just that, but their program resonates no heat whatsoever. Whatever compelling backstory it once had has fizzled out and now it has devolved into the standard throwaway angle we've become accustomed to in the women's division. If the audience tonight and on previous episodes are any indication, very few are interested in this AJ/Paige storyline.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Oscirus said:


> 10 MINUTES?????? Are yyou crazy? Let's go five minutes max and call it a day.


I'd personally go 2 and get it off my screen ASAP but I am trying to be realistic in expectations... dreading that they have a real chance of getting 30 here fpalm


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Callisto said:


> Not just that, but their program resonates no heat whatsoever. Whatever compelling backstory it once had has fizzled out and now it has devolved into the standard throwaway angle we've become accustomed to in the women's division. If the audience tonight and on previous episodes are any indication, very few are interested in this AJ/Paige storyline.


Agree. Also check out their threads in the Summerslam section AJ vs Paige: 17 posts and 891 views, Brie vs Steph: 561 posts and 31,133 views. AJ Paige are supposedly huge IWC darlings and were hyped to save the divas division yet their feud isn't even generating interest on the internet.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Kabraxal said:


> I'd personally go 2 and get it off my screen ASAP but I am trying to be realistic in expectations... dreading that they have a real chance of getting 30 here fpalm


Na. They will get 10 but probably have a finish so it carries on until Night of Champions. They won't get more ring time than Rollins/Ambrose or Reigns and Orton.

The only thing that will make this feud worth all the time they have invested in it is if Bryan is making a quicker than expected in-ring return, which does not seem likely.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

I just hope Brie can get out of jail by Summerslam.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



ruderick said:


> Na. They will get 10 but probably have a finish so it carries on until Night of Champions. They won't get more ring time than Rollins/Ambrose or Reigns and Orton.
> 
> The only thing that will make this feud worth all the time they have invested in it is if Bryan is making a quicker than expected in-ring return, which does not seem likely.


That would be a saving grace... talk about miracles though.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

I have enjoyed the whole thing. Could have done without the therapist stuff tonight but stephs sexual yes chants and her selling of the yes had me lol.

I can't believe on wrestlingforum of all places where nobody it seems wants to let the attitude era go, we have people complaining about a soap opera storyline, Vince russo would be so disappointed.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Kennedyowns said:


> A poorly acted soap opera that will lead to an even worse match. Nothing quality about it.


This is a pure Attitude Era style angle. This is what everybody moans about all the time... well now you've got it! Stephanie & Angle, HHH & Trish, Mark Henry & Mae Young, Pillman & Marlena. This is what the Attitude Era was - a poorly acted, but entertaining soap opera!


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



ruderick said:


> It's a combination of bad acting, bad writing and *stereotypical soap storyline bullshit.*
> 
> It's getting more TV time and coverage than Ambrose vs Rollins and Reigns/Orton leading into the PPV. It's almost like the second biggest match on the show and making your second biggest face a laughing stock as well while not on TV.


Wrestling *is* basically a sports soap opera though. I don't get it, people complain about the lack of storylines/feuds, character progression, promos, mid card attention, and say they need to put effort into the divas division and give them some airtime, and then when they finally do all people do is still complain. 

I'm liking this feud (a feud they've actually built up for months unlike others) their segment today was fine. Who cares what gets more TV time? Orton/Reigns and Ambrose/Rollins still has people's interest. No one's clocking minutes. God forbid the divas actually get more TV time than the males for 3 weeks, even though usually they get 3 minute matches majority of the time.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

This will no doubt be the Observer's worst feud of the year.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



validreasoning said:


> I have enjoyed the whole thing. Could have done without the therapist stuff tonight but stephs sexual yes chants and her selling of the yes had me lol.
> 
> I can't believe on wrestlingforum of all places where nobody it seems wants to let the attitude era go, we have people complaining about a soap opera storyline, Vince russo would be so disappointed.


The soap opera stories of the AE were horrible though too... in fact, not a lot of them have really stood the test of time. Though, I still think there were much better eras than the AE (though the early AE in 97 was really amazing).


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

To me its like a more sophisticated jerry springer segment.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

They really ruined the angle with that Maury Povich bullshit.

Im so disappointed bc it was such a hot angle.


----------



## Boliever (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Londrick said:


> Agree. Also check out their threads in the Summerslam section AJ vs Paige: 17 posts and 891 views, Brie vs Steph: 561 posts and 31,133 views. AJ Paige are supposedly huge IWC darlings and were hyped to save the divas division yet their feud isn't even generating interest on the internet.


Was the AJ/Paige feud given the time that this one has been given? Did it get centre stage and main event shows? People talk about this feud more because it's built as a main event and because it's inevitably going to be a cluster-fuck between two people who can't wrestle; of course people are going to be talking about it more. By your own logic you're saying that Brie/Steph is a bigger draw than Seth/Dean I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Boliever said:


> Was the AJ/Paige feud given the time that this one has been given? Did it get centre stage and main event shows? People talk about this feud more because it's built as a main event and because it's inevitably going to be a cluster-fuck between two people who can't wrestle; of course people are going to be talking about it more. By your own logic you're saying that Brie/Steph is a bigger draw than Seth/Dean I feel sorry for you.


And and a lot of posts just laughing at Brie's horrid promos, Steph trying to save the angles, and then tonight's clusterfuck that even the greatest legends of all time couldn't have saved. Tonight was just awful for this feud in every way.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Sith Rollins said:


> Amazing


That and a strap-on is how Bryan really got injured.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Kabraxal said:


> The soap opera stories of the AE were horrible though too... in fact, not a lot of them have really stood the test of time. Though, I still think there were much better eras than the AE (though the early AE in 97 was really amazing).


Bret/Austin/HBK was the best WWE feud of the last 20 years. It made Austin one of the top draws, and lead to the birth of the Mr. McMahon character. Everything that lead to WWE's turnaround was because of that feud in 1997. Unlike the feuds of the next few years that followed it this feud actually lead to great matches as well.


----------



## NewNewNewNewWO (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

Even in black, Steph looked huge last night.

And her smile, and mannerisms are beyond cringeworthy.

On a side note, Brie looked fantastic.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



jcmmnx said:


> Bret/Austin/HBK was the best WWE feud of the last 20 years. It made Austin one of the top draws, and lead to the birth of the Mr. McMahon character. Everything that lead to WWE's turnaround was because of that feud in 1997. Unlike the feuds of the next few years that followed it this feud actually lead to great matches as well.


The Bret/Austin/HBK/Taker revolving door that year up until WMXIV... that was magic. It's a severely underrated time by some, though luckily a lot of people have discovered that year (all three companies at that time were pretty damn great) and it's starting to finally get the recognition as one of the, if not THE, best years in wrestling history.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: RAW - Brie/Steph - Was that choking ?*



tailhook said:


> I don't know what the fuck that was... but I do know it wasn't the YES Lock or anything resembling an actual choke. Steph hamming it up to 11 saved it from being a complete botch. At least it looked like Brie was actually doing something to her.
> 
> Just not sure what!


It was a fucked up unintentional STF as performed by someone with brain damage.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: RAW - Brie/Steph - Was that choking ?*










The way Steph was selling it


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: RAW - Brie/Steph - Was that choking ?*

These girls.... seems like they have to much time on their hands fpalm.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: RAW - Brie/Steph - Was that choking ?*


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

*"Dead Fish"??*

That's not PG...


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

If I was writing their storyline, they'd fight everyweek instead of talking. But it is nice to see WWE trying to give a solid feud to Brie.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

It failed cause Christopher Daniels and Kaz were not in it.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

Seriously! they had a great segments, Stephanie is an amazing talker, Brie has improved so freaking damn much! what's your problem? you and your trashy thread. 

Stop whinging


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Gametoo said:


> Seriously! they had a great segments Stephanie is an amazing talker, Brie has improved so freaking damn much! what's your problem? you and your trashy thread.


Well yknow what...you're nothing but a..........BIII*raises pitch*_IIITCH_!!!

Just kidding, that was just me acting. I deserve an Oscar. Top performance.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

The OP is completely right


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

I really wanted to stick it out and see Hogan possibly getting wrecked by Brock Lesnar, but I turned on Raw and I had a Vietnam flashback to Claire Lynch and turned the television off.










Are they just trolling TNA and the IWC at this point?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

I don't watch TNA, can some educate me on who the fuck Claire Lynch is because she was trending after that Bella segment


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



T-Viper said:


> This is a pure Attitude Era style angle. This is what everybody moans about all the time... well now you've got it! Stephanie & Angle, HHH & Trish, Mark Henry & Mae Young, Pillman & Marlena. This is what the Attitude Era was - a poorly acted, but entertaining soap opera!


Don't forget


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

not much of a wrestling storyline, but I gotta say more and more people seem to get riled up judging by the crowds.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



LPPrince said:


> I don't watch TNA, can some educate me on who the fuck Claire Lynch is because she was trending after that Bella segment


During Bischoff's run, AJ Styles was accused of having an affair with a woman named Claire Lynch. It has to be one of the top five most wtf (from the word go) angles in wrestling history and only got worse as time went on.

First Claire had pictures of her fucking AJ and then it was revealed she was pregnant with his baby, and it climaxed with the revelation that she wasn't preggers and it was all a ploy by Daniels and Kaz to drug AJ and take pics of him with Claire.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

It's become pretty bad. Granted, it's so bad it's becoming laughable. The whole Claire Lynch this thing week was terrible. They just did it so they could arrest Brie, I really doubt it will continue after SummerSlam. At least I hope this Claire Lynch thing doesn't continue. Lol.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

It hasn't been great but it hasn't been that bad IMO, the problem is that it had/has been getting way too much time and it's been getting the very important time slots etc needlessly.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

--------------------


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

yall remember that dirtsheet report about WWE trying to make more content for moms and housewives?

that's why we're suffering from Fandango-Layla-Summer and these shitty Bellas & Steph.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



Monterossa said:


> yall remember that dirtsheet report about WWE trying to make more content for moms and housewives?
> 
> that's why we're suffering from Fandango-Layla-Summer and these shitty Bellas & Steph.


There's nothing wrong with The Bellas, nor Layla & Summer Rae... and I think Steph puts herself into a lot of situations that are just brilliant.

I'm not sure why there is all this hate for The Divas!!!! Their goal is probably to have fans talk about them and there matches in forums..... which is exactly what you do.

Its funny, a lot of members on this forum only give credit to divas when they are about to be inducted into the HoF.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



njcam said:


> There's nothing wrong with The Bellas, nor Layla & Summer Rae... and I think Steph puts herself into a lot of situations that are just brilliant.
> 
> I'm not sure why there is all this hate for The Divas!!!! Their goal is probably to have fans talk about them and there matches in forums..... which is exactly what you do.
> 
> Its funny, a lot of members on this forum only give credit to divas when they are about to be inducted into the HoF.



Thank you!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

The feud is not "trash" as you say OP, but that is 100% due to Steph's greatness, she has made this feud watchable. I know you Bella marks are going to hate hearing this, but Brie as the face in this program is COMPLETELY INTERCHANGABLE, they literally could've put any face diva in Brie's role here and the program would be exactly the same. Brie just made the most sense b/c she is Daniel Bryan's husband and they want to keep Bryan relevant while he is out injured.

But lets say Punk stayed around and "The Authorty" was torturing him and then replace Brie with AJ feud is exactly the same program or if Tyson Kidd was such a nothing and "The Authority" was torturing him and then replace Brie with Nattie, exact same program. 

My complaint would be its been given to much TV time though Amborse/Rollins and Reigns/Orton should have gotten some of the time taken up by Steph/Brie.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> y u do this?


because it's always the same topic for years. I don't know why people have to create a new thread while the Bellas never improved.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Monterossa said:


> because it's always the same topic for years. I don't know why people have to create a new thread while the Bellas never improved.


And still you seem to post in the Bella topics eventhough you claim to have a strong dislike for them, Don't ignore it, rather admit it. Your favorite divas are the Bellas, embrace it and come over to the darkside.:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Monterossa said:


> because it's always the same topic for years. I don't know why people have to create a new thread while the Bellas never improved.


Yeh its common knowledge, not sure why that means a 9 month old thread needed to be bumped though. But keep fighting the good fight I guess :aj3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Nothing has changed in 10 months *


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*



A-C-P said:


> The feud is not "trash" as you say OP, but that is 100% due to Steph's greatness, she has made this feud watchable. I know you Bella marks are going to hate hearing this, but Brie as the face in this program is COMPLETELY INTERCHANGABLE, they literally could've put any face diva in Brie's role here and the program would be exactly the same. Brie just made the most sense b/c she is Daniel Bryan's husband and they want to keep Bryan relevant while he is out injured.
> 
> But lets say Punk stayed around and "The Authorty" was torturing him and then replace Brie with AJ feud is exactly the same rogram or if Tyson Kidd was such a nothing and "The Authority" was torturing him and then replace Brie with Nattie, exact same program.
> 
> My complaint would be its been given to much TV time though Amborse/Rollins and Reigns/Orton should have gotten some of the time taken up by Steph/Brie.



I actually agree with you! it's kinda sucks that Brie is the one feuding with Stephanie, I would have much preferred Nikki tbh. 
I would be down for Steph/AJ but for sure not for Nattie, Eww.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

There's little you can do to make the Divas division interesting. It's mostly just women aspiring to be actresses and given lots of attention their daddies never did.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

Steph is gold.

Brie is trash.


----------



## Perfect_Plex (Jul 27, 2014)

#dealwithit said:


> AJ is a heel remember, but she keeps doing things that got her pops as a face like the skipping


Ah, but it's _ironic_ skipping.


----------



## rick1027 (May 1, 2012)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

brie is still cringe worthy in my book she cant speak her lines and im afraid its going to be an awful match but im waiting to see what happens. i think writing has gotten better for the gals but some one of them are completely terrible. this match is getting a lot of fan reaction. the main event still cena vs brock and reigns and orton so being third or fourth best match doesnt make this a bad match. but all in all im looking sort of forward to it. stephanie has caried the fued


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: This Stephanie and Brie feud is trash!*

Have to admit, this pretty much died on its ass last night, Stephanie is gold but the Megan Miller stuff killed the interest for me.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Why bump this thread when she's still exactly the same?


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Marrying the top draws sure can boost one's career

:HHH


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't watch raw at all because she takes up over 20 minutes of the show with Stephaine. It's just unbearable to watch


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*to be fair to the OP, she has made massive progress since this thread was made and has become a passible character and worker.*


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

walk
botch
repeat






and that's Bryan's attire which he got from William Regal. what a disgrace.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it's the same thread after every single raw. brie is a bad actor. we get it. stephanie has made it entertaining so why beat a dead horse.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nothing new there


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> I just watched RAW and I cannot believe she's getting a title shot.
> 
> We all know how both Bellas are garbage in both the mic and the ring, but even Brie's acting is fucking rubbish. Oh Brie is getting her ass beat by Alicia? COME ON BRIE I'M YELLING NOW DO SOMETHING DEERP. Brie herself is fucking god awful in the ring, a combination of Nikki yelling and her being awful in the ring instantly had me skipping the entire match.
> 
> ...


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Both the Bellas are awful, all the time.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> walk
> botch
> repeat
> 
> ...


LEL


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

All the Brie/ Daniel haters are retarted who don't know what love is. You think it's some kinda joke and that everybody date each other to keep their job. As for Nikki, she's dating Cena so ofcourse you'all hate her no matter what.
But when AJ dates Punk, nobody says anything....


----------

